# Tartine Wedding Cake Questions



## schroeder246 (Mar 9, 2010)

Hi everyone,

I'm thinking of having my wedding cake be a takeoff on Tartine's Lemon Meringue Cake for my wedding. I love love LOVE the look of the torched meringue, and was thinking of turning it into a s'mores cake (graham cracker flavored cake, dark chocolate fudge filling) since our wedding is in early fall. Here's a link to the recipe with pictures from a blog I follow:

http://www.crumblycookie.net/2009/08/09/lemon_meringue_cake/



Anyway, I have a few questions for those of you that have done wedding cakes:

Would this type of frosting (swiss meringue, according to the recipe) hold up well for a wedding cake?

Should I expect a cake maker to charge more, less, or about the same as a regular buttercream cake?

Is there anything I can get added to the meringue to make it taste more marshmallow-y?

Thanks in advance!

Meghan


----------



## dillonsmimi (Dec 2, 2009)

The only problem I can see is if you want to stack your layers. Just wouldn't look right IMO.  Maybe a lovely swan shaped stand would be pretty and display your confection to it's best advantage. As for pricing....I consider all meringue frostings to be special and charge a bit more to cover the extra eggs and work. About the spoilage factor... think of a lemon meringue pie. It "sweats" in the fridge and will go off quickly in hot weather. Other than the "poison your guests" potential, this is a beautiful treatment and one of my faves for winter weddings.


----------

